# Fogger difficultys



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I am having some major problems with only one of my foggers. It will not run unless tipped completely vertical, even when its vertical it is not putting out the amount of fog it should. I've had this fogger for 2 years and would hate to not be able to use it. BTW it is a 1200 watt fogger.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like it might be a little plugged?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Shady, this really is a post for the atmosphere section. Also, please check the post I made there regarding getting your fogger into shape. Have you seen the post and tried those things?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried to put the mixture in but it took forever to get barely anything through.


----------

